# Nice mailbox find for me from this past weekend



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I thought I'd take a moment to share a nice mailbox find for me from this past Saturday. For me this was a huge score.....as I picked up some nice cars...in a good trade with fellow Hobbytalk member "JDMconversion" ......THANKS Kenny :thumbsup: 

Pardon my ugly mug.... :jest: :lol:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Good Morn,

Wow mate, that's a nice load. An instant collection! You must have quite a large mailbox!















cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Good Morn,
> 
> Wow mate, that's a nice load. An instant collection! You must have quite a large mailbox!
> 
> ...



My mail carrier kept complaining that my box wasn't big enough for all of the boxes I kept getting.....so I bought the largest mailbox I could find...LOL....

All of these slots fit into a large square Priority mail box..... :jest: 

As far as my collection....well, I've always had a handfull of slots......but until recently I never concentrated on slot car collecting,customizing or etc. Now that slots are what I'm into I've been slowly building my collection.......shortly I'll break the 100 car mark. :roll:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice group!  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hmmm, growing collection. Time to check out Giovanni Plastics....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Hmmm, growing collection. Time to check out Giovanni Plastics....



Giovanni plastics......never heard of them man....I'm still green to alot of things...care to clue me in? :wave:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Giovanni plastics......never heard of them man....I'm still green to alot of things...care to clue me in? :wave:



I belive they make the large mirror backed display cases. Like say, 8 across by 10 down. There are so many different configurations. VERY nice cases though.

As for YOUR cars, "Very sweet".

:roll:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

car guy said:


> I belive they make the large mirror backed display cases. Like say, 8 across by 10 down. There are so many different configurations. VERY nice cases though.
> 
> As for YOUR cars, "Very sweet".
> 
> :roll:


Ahh, ok.....I've been in need of a large display case for a while....not just for slots....but for my die cast cars, vintage Star Wars action figures, and my wife's die cast VW collection too........problem is I never really spend the cash on display cases....as I'm usually buy buying more and more crap that needs to be in cases :lol:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

There's post on the Hotwheel site right now concerning these cases, when it gets a response i'll post it here for you.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

These folks make some excellent cases in a wide variety of sizes: http://www.giovanniplastics.com/
I happened to be close enough to stop by their shop. Real nice folks. Nice sturdy and good looking product. I intended to just get three of the 108 compartment HO/diecast size so I'd have some "room to grow." They made me a great offer on a six pack, so what the heck. Now I'm now more than halfway into my fifth one. I need more walls.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I need more walls.



See man, that's gonna be my biggest problem right there......damn near no wal space. My wife and I live in a single wide trailer...at least for the present time anyways till it's paid off and we can afford for me to build our dream home. Right now I have my toy room/hobby room just about packed out......one entire wall is made up of a solid one piece custom floor to ceiling shelving system that I built,stained, and finnished off. The other walls are made up of book cases and etc.

I honestly have no room for large wall hanging display cases......*sigh*...what a delima ... :jest:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hang in there, the cases will still be there when you've finally got some wall space for them.


----------

